

Ask HN: Need assistance from the Hive Mind - bwooceli

oh great Hacker News Hive Mind, not long ago (in cosmic terms anyway, probably like 4 years ago) there was a link to a short story about<p><pre><code>  * young girl on Earth who accepts an invitation to leave the planet shortly before its doom

  * girl joins the consciousness that saved her and is basically uploaded into a cosmic computer of sorts

  * they can go active or dormant, allowing them to experience the universe in realtime or timelapse along with the billions of other saved minds (earthly and non-earthly)

  * something starts gobbling up the distributed nodes that the saved minds occupy

  * just before the end of the universe, the girl and her companion get abducted by this unknown thing that turns out to be &lt;spoiler removed&gt;
</code></pre>
Something happened recently that triggered a memory of it and I wanted to track it down.  I have googled and googled and googled, but I&#x27;m not finding it, so I am finally resorting to this.<p>Can anyone point me in the right direction?!<p>You&#x27;re the best.
======
outworlder
Since it sounds like sci-fi, try posting it to scifi.stackexchange.com , tag
'story-identification'
([http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/story-
identi...](http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/story-
identification))

~~~
loumf
If you do this, please drop a link to it back here somewhere.

------
Squarel
Was it this one?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaspora_%28novel%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaspora_%28novel%29)

from this thread on HN

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8547249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8547249)

------
Rifu
The plot sounds very similar to Asimov's The Last Question[1], which is most
definitely not the short story you're describing but a very fascinating read
nonetheless.

[1]
[http://www.multivax.com/last_question.html](http://www.multivax.com/last_question.html)

~~~
bwooceli
It is very similar to that, and my memory of it was triggered by someone else
talking about TLQ. Went something like "Well, if you liked TLQ, you should
really check out... oh hang on, what the hell was that thing called again!?"

------
colinbartlett
Maybe try [http://www.reddit.com/r/scifi](http://www.reddit.com/r/scifi) and
affiliated sub-Reddits?

------
Varkiil
I have no idea what this is but I bet it's about Dr.Who

~~~
geromek
Whovian here, I find some resemblances with Death in Heaven episode
([http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Death_in_Heaven_%28TV_story%29](http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Death_in_Heaven_%28TV_story%29))
but for sure it is not what the OP refers to.

